# Hamburg October 16th



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Well we are about 2 weeks away so lets hear it haha whats being brought by who, who cant sadly make it, etc. I plan on getting back into PDF's here so come one


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll be there. Not sure yet what I'm bringing, but I have a pretty good selection.

Alpha Pro Breeders


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll be there . . . probably not bringing anything - just helping a friend with his table. I do have a hand full of g&b auratus that are 100% tank raised . . . wasn't trying to breed them . . . haha! 

I also have a bunch of baby red footed tortoises and coastal carpet pythons.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I wont be there but I have a small group of newly morphed Si tricolors. 6-8 of them that can be delivered to show if any one is interested. 

Might have some small vitattus froglets as well. 

Always open for trades. Let me know what you have in trade.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll be there. apterous melanogaster, glider melanogaster, hydei, bean beetles, orange isopods, axolotls, Ambystoma andersoni, and lots of other salamanders. We'll be in the first row next to the white canopy.
Above Average Amphibians


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be there. Excited to now offer 4 genera and 8 species of PDFs!
Santa Isabels, Vittatus, Yellow Galacts, Vents, g/b auratus, azureus, cobalts, leucs, melanos, beetles, springs and supplies. Check out the web site for pics and prices.
Looking fwd to seeing everyone....
Keith


----------



## kermit2 (Jun 3, 2004)

I'll be there. 

All animals are captive bred.
If you would like to see most of the animals, visit the website rainforestjunkys.com


Tree frogs:

red eyes
albino redeyes
yellow eyes-adult trios
black eyes-adult trios
amazon milk frogs
south american bird crap frogs
clown treefrogs
hour glass frogs
blue backed reed frogs

Monkey frogs:

tiger legs "azurea"
tiger legs
super tiger legs
sharp backs
waxy monkeys

Dart frogs

green and black auratus
Blue and black " "
cobalt tincs
citronella " "
azureus " "
leucs

Geckos:

whiteout het patternless fat tails(28 GRAMS)
normal het patternless fat tails(27 GRAMS)

Snakes:

purple blotched gophers 1.2 LEFT
het purple blotched gophers 0.2 LEFT
EBV brazilian rainbow boa (male)

Will also have shirts, crickets and cricket gut load for sale.

See you there.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Yayyy Mike! 


I can bring a male nominal imitator and a female golddust bastimentos if there's any interest to Hamburg this Saturday! Let me know 




Alex


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I have, available at Hamburg 10/16/2010 :

lots of Leucs
lots of Azureus
Eldorado pumilio froglets
Orange Basti pair
some sexed P vittatus adults
1 H. Azureiventris
4 Cauchero froglets
0.0.1 Cauchero adult

Numerous dwarf white and spanish orange isopods.

Booming bean beetle cxs


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have 5 S.I tri colors for sale....Let me know if anyone wants them. They are about 3-4 months old roughly.

I will be there...just roaming around.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

anyone going to the show have a male bastimentos?


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I cannot attend this show but have friends who are that can take frogs for me. This is what I have available:
Probable pair of Tarapoto (male is calling, both have been spotted inside brom)

4 month old Tarapoto

11 month old Cobalt (not sexed)

1 Male(calling) Bastimento

Probable pair of Varadero (male calling)

I also might have some more sub-adult Tara's

Please email me for details....Frogs will not be taken to show without pre-payment. 
Email me at [email protected]
Thanks,
Thom O.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

johnachilli said:


> anyone going to the show have a male bastimentos?


Hi John
I'll be going and have a male basti. If you look at my site the picture shown is him. I wouldn't normally bring him, so pm me if you would like him.

Alpha Pro Breeders


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i will also be at hamburg with the crew and what will be available is

azureus
leucs
mint T's
F1 Alanis
F1 Patricia's
F1 Attachi Bakka's
Highland bronze auratus
green and black auratus

and maybe a few other goodies like veradero, fantasticus, retics ect..

a nice selection of feeder insects FF's,springtails, woodlice.

and of course reptiles supplys everything under the sun from lighting to heating!

pm to reserve any frogs or cultures you would like.


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

I am running up there to pick up some frogs I purchased last week from another member on here... Those of you with varaderos if you would be so kind to PM me with price for a pair, I might be interested! Can't do email...wifey said no more animals or anything for awhile! Lol! So I gotta keep on down low... She does know I want a pair of them pretty bad though!


Thanks!


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Frogs 'n' Things said:


> I'll be there. Excited to now offer 4 genera and 8 species of PDFs!
> Santa Isabels, Vittatus, Yellow Galacts, Vents, g/b auratus, azureus, cobalts, leucs, melanos, beetles, springs and supplies. Check out the web site for pics and prices.
> Looking fwd to seeing everyone....
> Keith


Keith, glad to see you are there. My break with darts is over and I am starting to get back into it. I will stop at your table first! Take care.

Frank


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Cool. Welcome back!
BTW, the vittatus froglets I have get their Y chromosome from your line.

(....Psst, I know.... just fun to test a science teacher)

Keith



frankpayne32 said:


> Keith, glad to see you are there. My break with darts is over and I am starting to get back into it. I will stop at your table first! Take care.
> 
> Frank


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

quite a variety of frogs for sale. not that big of a crowd. talked to a few froggers. 
if i had the $$$ would of bought a couple of frogs. i just bought bugs for a friend of mine.


----------



## kermit2 (Jun 3, 2004)

Great to meet everyone and see all that had attended before.. Big thanks to everyone who lowered the cricket bill..lol.. See you Dec. 4th in Hamburg..


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

It was very nice to see everyone.. we had a great time vending the show!


----------

